# tractor/inverted blower on stamped concrete drive



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone have feedback on this...we have a couple of clients with stamped concrete drives who insisted no plowed due to scratching, would a tractor/blower work if set up correctly for the surface....any feedback would be muchly appreciated


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing on stamped concrete but rubber edge. I have alot of stamped concrete and its rubber only.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Golfpro21;1255122 said:


> Anyone have feedback on this...we have a couple of clients with stamped concrete drives who insisted no plowed due to scratching, would a tractor/blower work if set up correctly for the surface....any feedback would be muchly appreciated


if you have only two clients with stamped concrete I will let them shavel their own drive way LOL. I will not go in extra $$$$$ for only 2.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rubber or urethane cutting edges...and you will be fine with a blower or blade.


----------

